# Save up to $50 at Spirit Halloween - 3 Days Only!



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Larry....do you know if this promo is acceptable in the stores???????


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am pretty sure that this is online only since most stores are not yet open and there is no bar code.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

yes...you're right indeed!!!After I asked you that question,I called Spirit.It is indeed online only.Much to my incredulous surprise...one of the Spirit stores in my area opened yesterday....my God...it was like Christmas morning...no,actually better.I don't know if you saw them yet....but the displays this year are absolutely incredible.Quite impressive.The other thing that was impressive was that everything in the store was completely running...all sample props...and all animations in the displays!!Being a steady Spirit customer for...well....forever....I'm used to seeing displays half up....many of the main props not even there....and the ones there not functional....this was a PLEASANT surprise!!!Anyway....with the store open and with my Halloween fund burning a hole in my pocket....I was inclined to call them directly and see what the deal was with their coupons.Unfortunately,there will be no printable in store coupons until the first week in September,when they have their "STORES ARE OPEN" promotion.He also said to look on Facebook for a 25 percent off coupon,which is even better!!!Sooooooo......I have to look at these props for two weeks before I buy any....and THAT will not be fun!!!


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

That 50 off 200 spent is a great promotion...obviously that comes to 25 percent off...but of course,the dealbreaker is their ridiculous shipping prices....I don't know what they're thinking with those shipping costs.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I agree with you about the outrageous shipping costs. It is really strange since Halloween Express has 25% off with free shipping. 

I would love to preorder a lot of the Spirit Halloween props at 25% off with free shipping.


----------

